# Leute zum Biken in Bamberg gesucht



## Wiggum (6. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

bin zwar nicht ganz so neu in Bamberg und auch schon ein bißchen in der Gegend mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen, aber allein ist es sehr langweilig.
Außerdem kenn ich mich dann doch nicht so richtig gut im Umland aus und ständig die Altenburg rauf und runter oder am Kanal entlang ist auf Dauer ziemlich lau.

Ich suche nach Leuten, die Lust haben ab und zu mal unter der Woche und/oder am Wochenende mal die Gegend unsicher zu machen und für 2-3 Stunden auf dem Rad zu sitzen.

Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden mit mehr Erfahrung in der Gegend rund um die Stadt, der ein paar schöne Touren kennt. 

Im Moment liege ich zwar noch wegen einem Virus flach, aber vielleicht geht ja in den nächsten Tagen bei dem schönen Wetter was.


Grüße


----------



## Frankenbiker (7. März 2007)

Hey,

wir gurken schon ab und zu hier in der Gegend rum, wenns nicht mehr gar so matschig ist dann wieder regelmäßig. 

Gruß
M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (8. März 2007)

mönsch mathilde!

seid ihr wieder zurück aus der kinderhölle in <strike>weiß</strike>grün?
war am so mitm mtb auf 'meistertour'. da geht schon was. 
was ist matsch?

gerti



Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wir gurken schon ab und zu hier in der Gegend rum, wenns nicht mehr gar so matschig ist dann wieder regelmäßig.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wiggum (8. März 2007)

Hallo,

Matsch ist das, was sich gerade noch an meinem nicht geputzten Rad festbeißt.  
Das könnte mal wieder eine Wäsche vertragen.

Das mit dem gurken klingt gut. Ich hoffe mal das ich anfang nächster Woche wieder auf dem Damm bin und wieder mal auf`s Rad kann.
Dann ist es natürlich super, wenn ihr mich mal mitnehmen könnt. 

Sag einfach Bescheid, wenn ihr unterwegs seid.


Grüße


----------



## Frankenbiker (8. März 2007)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> mönsch mathilde!
> 
> seid ihr wieder zurück aus der kinderhölle in <strike>weiß</strike>grün?
> war am so mitm mtb auf 'meistertour'. da geht schon was.
> ...



Als Hölle würde ich unsere Abwesenheit nicht bezeichnen. Der neue (schalldichte) Wellnessbereich und importierte Elektrolyte haben das Leben doch rechtangenehm gemacht.  

Zum Meister zöge es mich auch mal wieder. Aber am So steht ja der RR-Marathon an.  Bist du dabei? Aber evtl. das WE darauf vor Jürgens Feier?

Gruß M.


----------



## Tom:-) (8. März 2007)

hallo gitti,

wann genau ist der RR-Marathon, wieviele km/Hm, und wo ist der start? ich frag etz amol bläid, wahrscheinz werd ich aber eher eine runde MTB vorziehen. fahre am mo für eine woche an die ossisee mit schneckla, für heititei, fischhappihappi, strandgelatsche und vor allem schlafen und ein bis zwei elektrolyte. 

so ein meistertürchen muss mal wieder her.

untertänigst,
burglind


----------



## Wiggum (9. März 2007)

Hallo,

was ist den euer Meisterründchen??? und der RR-Marathon?

Wie schaut´s denn vielleicht auch mal unter der Woche aus so 1-2 Stündchen?

Grüße


----------



## Frankenbiker (9. März 2007)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> hallo gitti,
> 
> wann genau ist der RR-Marathon, wieviele km/Hm, und wo ist der start? ich frag etz amol bläid, wahrscheinz werd ich aber eher eine runde MTB vorziehen. fahre am mo für eine woche an die ossisee mit schneckla, für heititei, fischhappihappi, strandgelatsche und vor allem schlafen und ein bis zwei elektrolyte.
> 
> ...



Hallo Sportfreunde,

am Sonntag, den 11.03.2007 startet wieder unser Frühjahrsmarathon, zu dem
ihr natürlich herzlich willkommen seid.
Die genauen Informationen, sowie die geplante Strecke könnt ihr auf unserer
RC Herpersdorf Homepage 
(www.rcherpersdorf.de) unter der Rubrik "Termine" nachlesen.

Gruß m.


----------

